
How did you guys like PG's talk at FOWA '07 this morning? - robertgaal

======
robertgaal
The talk itself was awesome and the questions afterwards where fun. What I
didn't quite get was why Ryan Carson claimed startups can happen everywhere,
while PG took a more Valley-based standpoint. Kind of like a slap in the face
or something?

~~~
cperciva
I don't think pg's position contradicts the claim that startups can happen
anywhere. All I've ever seen him claim is that a startup is far more likely to
be successful in the bay area rather than elsewhere -- just like he has said
that a startup is far more likely to be successful if it has 2-4 founders
rather than a sole founder or more than 4 founders.

Given sufficient thrust, pigs fly just fine -- but most pigs don't have
sufficient thrust, and as a result most things which fly aren't pigs.

~~~
mrevelle
Not to disregard the benefit of community, but a reason the bay area may
appear a more successful location is that there are many startups there. For
each success, how many failures?

~~~
ivankirigin
PG has mentioned his view that the VCs are more aggressive in the valley. More
failures is probably a sign of more aggressive VCs, evidence supporting his
reasoning as to why the valley is better than other places for starting a
company.

------
dannyroa
Any has a link to a video/audio of the talk?

